# Gyeon CanCoat Evo



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Product Highlight - CanCoat  Dont forget we have an offer on at the moment use Code BMS10 

*THE EASIEST TO USE AND MOST VERSATILE CERAMIC COATING IN A SPRAY FORM.
Simply spray onto the attached microfibre and wipe until you achieve full gloss. That is how easy it is to apply Q² CanCoat EVO! Now in its EVO form to provide you with a more durable yet easy to apply SiO2 based coating.

BOX CONTAINS:* Q² CANCOAT EVO / 3 SPRAYHEADS / MICROFIBRE / DOOR STICKERS

*EASY & EFFICIENT* Q² CanCoat EVO is the easiest coating to apply you will experience. It is also the best value for money product to protect or maintain your ceramic coated car. Its 200ml allows you to coat or re-apply it over 10 to 15 times!

*DURABLE HYDROPHOBIC PROPERTIES* Q² CanCoat EVO offers more durable performance, improved visual enhancement and hydrophobic properties - all thanks to the updated EVO formula. It remains as easy to apply as it used to, now featuring even easier wipe off.

*NO GARAGE? NO PROBLEM!* All EVO formulas can be applied outdoors. Ensure stable conditions, never use in direct sunlight and check the weather forecast! The coating should not get wet in the first 12 hours after application.

*BEST PRACTICE AND PRO-TIPS FROM YVES HEYLEN* Q² CanCoat EVO is the most versatile ceramic coating. It might be applied on paint, trim, rims, metal, carbon fibre or PPF/vinyl. It is both a stand-alone product as well as a topcoat. TIP: Never spray in the direction of the vehicle and mind working in an area with low air movement to avoid overspray. Work in small sections to avoid streaks.


----------

